# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Nhờ anh em bản vẽ bánh răng cho dây đai

## k123kien

Em đang làm cái hộp số bằng dây đai 3m, tỷ lệ truyền 1:4 (bánh răng 1 là 20 răng, bánh răng 2 là 80 răng). Bác nào biết vẽ hoặc có bản vẽ thì giúp em với em có vẽ thử và cắt mấy lần bằng con CNC cùi của em thấy cũng được nhưng có vẻ nó không được chuẩn lắm (vì làm CNC mà k chuẩn thì ... nhọ ạ) em chân thành cám ơn.
Đây là ảnh dây đai của em:

Ps: Em không biết đăng vào đâu. Nếu nhầm Box nhờ Mod hoặc Admin di chuyển giúp.

----------


## CKD

Belt 3m thì hơi nhỏ, bạn cnc bằng dao bi nhiêu? Chụp vài cái ảnh sản phẩm bạn đã cnc xem sao?
Lát tối mình vẽ thử xem sao.

----------

k123kien

----------


## k123kien

> Belt 3m thì hơi nhỏ, bạn cnc bằng dao bi nhiêu? Chụp vài cái ảnh sản phẩm bạn đã cnc xem sao?
> Lát tối mình vẽ thử xem sao.


Xin lỗi vì em không không nói rõ. Em làm bằng Mica đài loan (vì em không cần chịu tải lớn), em chạy giao 2 mi 0.8ly ạ và em không còn sản phẩm nào vì k đạt nên bỏ đi hết, em chỉ có cái sản phẩn cắt = lazer ạ.

----------


## CKD

Cái này mình lấy trong thư viện nên không biết có chính xác hay không.. nếu nên in ra thử rồi ướm đai vào trước xem có khớp răng không. Thư viện dùng đúng loại đai mà bạn chụp hình HTD 3M.

----------

dinhhiepk44, k123kien

----------


## k123kien

Chuẩn rồi bác CKD ạ. Cám ơn nhiều.
Nếu có thể bác cho em xin loại 60 và 70 răng nữa ạ.

----------


## CKD

đã có 60 & 70t HTD 3M belt

----------

k123kien, Mạnh Tường

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> đã có 60 & 70t HTD 3M belt


Có được những bản vẽ này thì quá tốt cho những anh em thích tự chế rồi , nếu được bác cho xin thêm các loại 30T, 40T , 50T , 100T nữa cho đủ bộ.

----------

k123kien

----------


## anhcos

CKD cho xin tài liệu hay link về phần kích thước hình học của dây đai, bánh đai đi. Lúc đó muốn vẽ bao nhiêu răng cũng được...

----------


## duonghoang

Có phần mềm Geartrax chỉ cần bạn nhập thông số kỹ thuật vào nó sẽ tự xuất ra loại bánh răng cho bạn, xuất hẳn ra file Solidwork.





Download (bản 2009 - tương ứng với Solidwork 2009 đổ xuống)

----------

anhcos, CKD, cncbibe, dinhhiepk44, im_atntc, k123kien, Mr.L, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Lâu quá mới thấy Hoàng Râu xuất hiện, lấy vợ xong rồi là chìm nghỉm luôn hen.... hehehe có sản xuất được chú "râu nhỏ" nào chưa ta ?

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhcos

Hoàng có phần mềm độc quá, tuy nhiên nếu không có solid work thì nó không chạy thì phải, mình cài xong cả trên win7 với xp đều không chạy được, nó nhá cái hộp thoại chính xong thoát luôn...

----------


## CKD

Cái này chạy kết hợp với solidwork, khi chạy đơn.. nó chỉ cho phép tính toán mà thôi

----------


## k123kien

Cám ơn ae diễn đàn mình đã cát đc bánh răng cho dây đai bằmg mica theo bản vẽ của a CKD rồi. Khi cắt mica = laze thì phóng rộng bán kính bánh răng nên 0,1 mm. Đây là sản phẩm:

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## anhcos

Do mình quen dùng các sản phẩm lụi của autodesk nên mò mẫm trong inventor 2014 thấy nó có đầy đủ hết luôn:

----------

k123kien

----------


## k123kien

Đây là bộ hộp số gắn liền với bộ gối hay ghá hay đỡ (em không biết dùng từ kỹ thuật) bi trượt trục X và trục Z của con CNC 4050 tự chế bằng Mica của em sau khi được các bác giúp đỡ bản vẽ bánh răng:
Tỷ lệ truyền 1:3 bằng Mica 10ly 6ly và 2ly (thực ra là 9.8, 5.7 và 1.95ly thôi vì mica đài loan xịn nhập không biết có phải bị ăn bớt hay không nên độ dày nó vậy, thậm chí nhiều khi nó lại dày hơn)). Phần bánh răng em cắt laze mica 6 ly sau đó ghép lại thành 12ly vì khi cắt laze 10ly hoặc 12ly răng nó bị chéo, sau khi ghép dùng keo chuyên dán mica ghép lại và để tăng khỏe em khóa dúng lại = 2 cái ốc M3 và khóa cái trục giữa nữa bằng ốc M4, vòng bi thì ở cái trục bánh răng to thì mỗi đầu 2 vòng bi đường mình ngoài 10, trong 4. Còn bánh răng gắn vào trục mô tơ thì khi cắt em cắt theo kiểu vòng tròn khuyết nên phải mài đầu trục mô tơ vát đi một ít rồi đóng vào xác định dùng một lần thôi nếu có thay thì đập ra thay cái mới, khoản mica thì nhà em sẵn hi hi. Em còn làm cả cái Bolog đỡ bòng bi trượt tròn bằng Mica luôn vì em tính Mica khi được định vị cố định thì cũng rất cứng và chắc chắn, hơn nữa cắt laze nó chuẩn rồi về chỉ nắp ghép bi trục trượt vào là khá chuẩn ít khải căn chỉnh vì là dân văn phòng nên dụng cụ DIY không có gì ngoài cái ê ke vuông hồi học i tờ còn sót với cái thước kẻ bị cộ giáo quất vào tay giữ lại làm kỉ niệm đến giờ he he he.
Ps: Mica trên 10ly cắt răng bị xéo khôgn phải là do máy laze không chuẩn đâu ạ là vì nó dầy nên nếu để nhiệt cao thì phần trên cái rãnh cắt nó lớn, để vừa phải thì cái rãnh cắt phía dưới nó đi chậm (sau một tí) hơn vì nhiệt nó ít hơn phía trên, đấy là em nói máy laze mà em cắt thôi chứ không biết các loại khác ợ.

----------

anhcos, CNC PRO, duonghoang, linhdt1121, mig21

----------


## linhdt1121

hôm nào hàng về bác nhớ cho e qua ngó mấy cái này nha,em rất thích mica  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Em đào mộ lại topic này cái ạ.
Bác CKD có thể cho em xin bản vẽ bánh răng này loại 40 răng ạ.

----------


## CKD

HTD 3m belt 40T

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

HTD 3m belt 30T

HTD 3m belt 30T.DXF

----------

diy1102, linhdt1121

----------


## CKD

Htd 5m 40t
HTD 5m belt 40T.DXF

----------

anhcos, diy1102

----------


## saudau

> HTD 3m belt 30T
> 
> Đính kèm 3362


Bác cho mình đào mộ lên hỏi ngu chút.  Bánh răng 3m belt 30T có phải là bánh răng bước 3mm loại có 30 răng phải không bác. Mình có thể tìm tài liệu gì để biết quy ước về bánh răng vậy? (Mình không phải dân kỹ thuật nên nhiều vấn đề mù tịt).

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, bác vào đây tìm và tải bản vẽ về nè đủ thứ format luôn: https://sdp-si.com/eStore/Catalog/Group/1159#

----------


## anhcos

Link của bác thuhanoi sao vào mà không tìm thấy loại S3M ở đâu nhỉ.
Trước giờ mình xài theo trang này http://sg.misumi-ec.com/asia/Categor..._31020000.html cũng dễ tìm lắm, nhưng lấy file cad thì phải có tài khoản (đăng kí miễn phí).

Không biết trang kia thế nào, nhưng cái trang này, mình không thể chọn số răng không có trong danh mục được.

----------


## Nguyễn Công Cường

Ai vẽ giúp mình dây puly 5M 20T với được k

----------


## titanhnc

chủ đề này chìm lâu rồi mà sao bác còn ở đây?????????

----------


## CKD

> Ai vẽ giúp mình dây puly 5M 20T với được k


Có còn cần không? Mai mình gởi cho.

----------


## son_heinz

Lang thang thấy trang này tạo bản vẽ puley kha hay, up cho bác nào cần.
http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác cho em hỏi chút, vẽ mấy cái bánh răng ăn khớp dạng loằng ngoằng như thế này :



Ngoài cách em làm mò là vẽ bằng cad, chỉnh tẹo một cho đến lúc nó khơp thì thôi, còn có cách nào hay hơn không ạ ?
Cách của em là vẽ bánh răng thành các hình đa giác đều, rồi chỉnh cho nó khớp lại, chưa được thì chỉnh tiếp, đường kính không ổn thì lại chỉnh tiếp, nông dân quá ạ. Cụ nào có kinh nghiệm vụ này chỉ giúp em với. 

Em củm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Bánh răng ăn khớp với nhau theo thông số của nó như modun, chiều cao và quan trọng nhất là đường thân khai (đường biên răng).
Cụ vẽ khớp nhưng nó hoạt động ma sát lớn, không trơn tru và dễ kẹt.

Chỗ này cho xuất qua dxf: http://hessmer.org/gears/InvoluteSpurGearBuilder.html

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bánh răng ăn khớp với nhau theo thông số của nó như modun, chiều cao và quan trọng nhất là đường thân khai (đường biên răng).
> Cụ vẽ khớp nhưng nó hoạt động ma sát lớn, không trơn tru và dễ kẹt.
> 
> Chỗ này cho xuất qua dxf: http://hessmer.org/gears/InvoluteSpurGearBuilder.html


Yes Sir, lần trước em cũng chôm được phần mềm nào đó trên mạng, họ tính được và vẽ cho mình có 2 bánh răng ăn khớp với nhau thôi ạ. Vậy đầu tiên em lấy bản vẽ của họ, rồi chuyển sang cad, rồi gép vào nhau ướm ướm để có thể làm được 6 cái ăn với nhau. Không được thì lại vẽ 2 bánh khác nữa, rồi lại ướm...

Có cách nào vẽ được nhiều hơn 2 bánh mà không phải ướm như em không ạ ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

như thế này có chuẩn k cụ Tuấn ơi?
e đoán 3 cái bánh răng nhỏ cụ đang để cùng số răng.như vậy thì khó mà có thể ăn khớp đc cụ ah!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> như thế này có chuẩn k cụ Tuấn ơi?
> e đoán 3 cái bánh răng nhỏ cụ đang để cùng số răng.như vậy thì khó mà có thể ăn khớp đc cụ ah!


Hay quá, cụ vẽ bằng cái gì thía ? bày cho em với

----------


## huyquynhbk

hihi e tự vẽ trên CAD thui, file này trước cụ Kiên đưa e để e vẽ mà. từ cuỗi năm ngoái, e gửi bản vẽ này cho cụ ý rùi mà vẫn chưa thực hiện hả cụ? để tí e xem lại bve 1 tí rùi e bày cách vẽ cho cụ nhé! hihi ah, cụ có cần e gửi file này cho k? inbox e cái mail nhé!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Yes Sir   vẽ bằng cad được thì hay quá. Cụ bày cho em với

----------


## anhcos

Nếu muốn chuyên thì cụ vào Inventor có đầy đủ hết về các loại bánh răng.
Link tải inventer ở đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...mem-thong-dung
Nếu dùng win10 thì phải cài bản 64bit mới xài được.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em vọc inventor mãi chả nên cơm cháo gì cụ ạ. Vẽ được cái hình rồi đến đoạn lắp ghép thì bí. Tìm mãi ở Hn chả chỗ nào dạy

----------


## huyquynhbk

thế thì cụ nghịch solidwork đi, e có thể giải đáp đc cho cụ ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## zen2505

> đã có 60 & 70t HTD 3M belt


Cho mình xin bản vẽ 100r và 142 răng đi bạn

----------


## CKD

Có nhiều bạn hỏi về bản vẽ bánh đai.

Nhân đây mình xin nói rỏ.
Mình tạo bản vẽ và share trên này nhằm góp phần phát triển cộng đồng nói chung, diễn đàn nói riêng. Không nhằm mục đích buộc phải xin/cho gì hết.
Vậy nên bạn nào có nhu cầu thì cứ tự nhiên lên tiếng, đừng ngại. Và khi yêu cầu cần nêu rỏ thông số mình muốn (số răng, modun, bước v.v..). Tất nhiên mình chỉ làm khi mình có free time.
*Do đó các bạn cũng đừng liên lạc riêng kiểu tin nhắn, qua mail hay facebook gì hết. Mình xin từ chối hết những yêu cầu từ những nguồn này.
Mình sẽ cố gắng thực hiện các yêu cầu từ chủ đề này.*

_Bên dưới mình có đính kèm một số file. Tên file có thông tin loại đai, bước, số răng._

----------

anhcos, Luyến, Mạnh Tường, vusvus

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình tìm sản phẩm này trên panaximco.com & daydaiviet.com không có. giới thiệu mình với. Mình cần mua dây đai này gấp.


bạn cần dây đai cho mục đích gì, số lượng và kích thước như thế nào mình sẽ tư vấn cho bạn, nêu càng chi tiết càng tốt.

thanks

----------


## ntkienctm3k45

> Có nhiều bạn hỏi về bản vẽ bánh đai.
> 
> Nhân đây mình xin nói rỏ.
> Mình tạo bản vẽ và share trên này nhằm góp phần phát triển cộng đồng nói chung, diễn đàn nói riêng. Không nhằm mục đích buộc phải xin/cho gì hết.
> Vậy nên bạn nào có nhu cầu thì cứ tự nhiên lên tiếng, đừng ngại. Và khi yêu cầu cần nêu rỏ thông số mình muốn (số răng, modun, bước v.v..). Tất nhiên mình chỉ làm khi mình có free time.
> *Do đó các bạn cũng đừng liên lạc riêng kiểu tin nhắn, qua mail hay facebook gì hết. Mình xin từ chối hết những yêu cầu từ những nguồn này.
> Mình sẽ cố gắng thực hiện các yêu cầu từ chủ đề này.*
> 
> _Bên dưới mình có đính kèm một số file. Tên file có thông tin loại đai, bước, số răng._


CKD ơi cho mình xin bản vẽ puly HTD loại 8M 23 răng với nhé. thanks

----------


## CKD

Bánh đay HTD-8M-23T

----------

ntkienctm3k45

----------


## ntkienctm3k45

> Bánh đay HTD-8M-23T


Thanks bạn

----------


## CKD

File dây đay HTD5mm
100 & 120 răng

----------

dinhhiepk44

----------


## dinhhiepk44

> File dây đay HTD5mm
> 100 & 120 răng


Em cảm ơn anh....
- anh CKD có thể giúp e lần nữa được không ạ. Phôi của e có lỗ ren phía trong nên HTD5mm - 120T lại vào đúng lỗ ren a ạ. A cho e bản vẽ của HTD5mm-130T được không ạ

----------


## nguyentronghoa

ban cho minh xin bv autocad của bánh đai dây HTD 8M loại 21 răng và 64 răng được k?

----------


## MilkyWay

> ban cho minh xin bv autocad của bánh đai dây HTD 8M loại 21 răng và 64 răng được k?


HTD8-64T.DXF
 Bánh 64 răng của bác OK. Riêng loại 21 không tạo được ( hợp lý nhất là loại 28 )

P/s: Em dùng Gearteq để tạo

----------

CKD

----------


## MilkyWay

> Em cảm ơn anh....
> - anh CKD có thể giúp e lần nữa được không ạ. Phôi của e có lỗ ren phía trong nên HTD5mm - 120T lại vào đúng lỗ ren a ạ. A cho e bản vẽ của HTD5mm-130T được không ạ


HTD5-130T.dwg

  Của bác đây.

----------

CKD

----------


## lluongha

Mình đang vẽ 1 máy  khoảng cách hai trục 650mm đường kính trục lắp puly là phi 120mm, mỗi trục gắn 1 động cơ 15kW, tốc độ quay của trục là 900v/p, mình muốn lắp một bộ truyền đai răng để đảm bảo độ đồng tốc giữa 2 trục , các bác nào có time thì tư vấn cho mình chọn loại dây đai và puly cái hoặc có tài liệu tính toán ,hướng dẫn thì cho mình xin.Cảm ơn nhé

----------


## truongkiet

E ở biên hòa chuyên gia công puli răng ai có nhu cầu liên hệ ah

----------


## gió nhẹ

> Có nhiều bạn hỏi về bản vẽ bánh đai.
> 
> Nhân đây mình xin nói rỏ.
> Mình tạo bản vẽ và share trên này nhằm góp phần phát triển cộng đồng nói chung, diễn đàn nói riêng. Không nhằm mục đích buộc phải xin/cho gì hết.
> Vậy nên bạn nào có nhu cầu thì cứ tự nhiên lên tiếng, đừng ngại. Và khi yêu cầu cần nêu rỏ thông số mình muốn (số răng, modun, bước v.v..). Tất nhiên mình chỉ làm khi mình có free time.
> *Do đó các bạn cũng đừng liên lạc riêng kiểu tin nhắn, qua mail hay facebook gì hết. Mình xin từ chối hết những yêu cầu từ những nguồn này.
> Mình sẽ cố gắng thực hiện các yêu cầu từ chủ đề này.*
> 
> _Bên dưới mình có đính kèm một số file. Tên file có thông tin loại đai, bước, số răng._


Xin phép đào mộ chút nhờ bác CKD cho em xin bản vẽ puly dùng cho dây đai HTD 1600-8M các số răng lần lượt là 30 ; 120 và 123 răng với ạ .
Thanks !

----------


## CKD

Htd8m
-30t
-120t
-123t

----------


## gió nhẹ

> Htd8m
> -30t
> -120t
> -123t


Cám ơn bác CKD . Hồi sáng cũng tham khảo được có 1 bác mà e quên tên và đường link phần mềm vẽ bánh đai khá hay ae có thể tham khảo để tự vẽ bánh đai theo các thông số của mình nhé

----------


## CKD

App này của anh anhcos, dành tặng cho anh em diễn đàn cncprovn.com
Có gắn icon của diễn đàn đấy.

Link: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...h-dai-CNCProVN

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

Đại mã L, 35T

----------

